# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Rokid Alien, smart speaker, Rokid, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA, Hangzhou, China

## Airicist

Developer - Rokid, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Rokid smart home robot

Published on Oct 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Best of CES 2016: Rokid Amazing Robot AI Home Assistant As A New Family Member

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> Rokid Smart Robot Voice Assistant running Android on Samsung Exynos5410 Octa-core ARM Cortex-A15/A7 big.LITTLE with custom amazingly beautiful Android Launcher developed by Rokid projected using an integrated Texas Instruments DLP Pico Projector. Artificial Intelligence, Voice Conversations and Voice Commands are supported. Rokid supports far-field technology for 5-6 meters voice recognition with a bunch of algorithms with their microphones, such as AEC, beam forming, VAD, and more. Third party apps for music playback and perhaps even also Uber can be integrated, it's a Smart speaker with a microphone array it can detect where the voice is coming from, it can detect who is talking to it through voice print. Rokid implements Gesture Recognition, Face Recognition through it's front-facing camera, Rokid has Touch sensors on each side to do things such as turning up and down the brightness and volume. The experience with Rokid is totally amazing and the features for Smartly bringing notifications and voice commands to a room, this is how the Amazon Echo of the future could look like. There might be Robot Faces which a user can customize to choose if for example it should project a real face and perhaps also use speech based on a real recorded voice.

----------


## Airicist

Rokid noise cancellation and echo cancellation

Published on Mar 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Forget Alexa or Siri, let Rokid's Melody plan your life

Published on Jan 7, 2017




> The digital assistant in the Alien and Pebble smart speakers supposedly does all of Alexa's tricks, plus it can organize calendars for your whole family.

----------

